# how can i fertilize my goat pasture



## miron28 (Oct 13, 2010)

i have 5 goats in a pasture and i really need to fertilize it.   it is losing the thickness and color can i just spread the fertilizer with them in it or not ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know how other people do it but we put fertilizer down and keep the animals off of it through a least one good rain. You want those granules to be completely dissolved.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd send in a soil sample so you know exactly how much fertilizer you need and what kind you need.  No point in wasting money on fertilizer!  Plus, you should check pH too because if your soil acidity is off, then you're wasting your money fertilizing when the plants can't properly utilize it.  Your local Cooperative Extension office should have a bag for you to use, and many will lend out soil probes.  The tests generally run $10-$15 and you get the results within a week most times.


----------

